# Having to slow down on dawgs



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Mississippi turkey season (youth) starts saturday meaning that we are going to slow on the preds until may 3. 
We can only use the caliber and load that is leagal during turkey season on preds.

How many states are like mississippi?


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

That sucks, really limits you on what you can do. It would be ok if you can use rifles on turkey. Illinois isnt like that. I can hunt year around with what ever I want except for the firearm deer season.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

we dont start turkey till may 1,coyote closes at the end of march


----------



## yotefixer (Feb 28, 2010)

yotes year around here
can shootem with almost anything


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 1, 2010)

Nothing like that in Maine. We can hunt coyotes all year, with just about anything.


----------



## deacon (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing like that in Ohio except deer season


----------

